# Front USB an Board anschließen



## Slim321 (30. Dezember 2004)

Hab ein Problem mit meinen Front USB...und zwar hab ich auf dem Bord 10 Pins mit der beschriftung USB 3,4. Nur wie die Pinverteilung ist steht da nicht. Vom Front USB kommen 4 kabel. 2x 3pin und 2x 1pin.
Mein Bord müsste ein QDI PlatiniX 2S-AR sein. Hab aber leider keine beschreibung mehr...Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.

*Thx Slim321*


----------



## TanTe (31. Dezember 2004)

Schau mal die verlorene Anleitung .....
http://www.qdigrp.com/qdisite/driver/manual/P2s_en.zip
vielleicht hilft das ja schohn .


----------

